# Cigarette smoke



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm having an issue in my apartment right now. Someone in the upstairs apartment is smoking and the smell is coming into my apartment. I have complained to the landlord but the smell has only gotten worse. 

I've only just realized today that I have been getting headaches and have been having difficulty sleeping. Right now I'm assuming its from the cigarette smoke.

Shino is currently living in my living room where the smell seems to be the worst. The living room is the only room with a window, so consequently its the only place that has sufficient air flow for him. 

How bad is this for him? What can I do to stop this? has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Luluznewz (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I'm sure its not any better for him than it is for you! 

If I were you I would tell your landlord that it absolutely has to be taken care of. I feel like that's a HUGE breach on your rights. You should be able to keep your home safe for you and your pets.

Honestly, if you cant get it fixed anyway I would threaten to report him (I'm sure there is a way to do this, I just dont know how). And really, if it can't get fixed maybe you could move to a different apartment in the building or entirely.

I just know this would really really bother me. Moving is such a hassle though and is probably not really an option. Keep yourself healthy!!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 23, 2010)

This is how I feel to. But I'm afraid they are going to say that because its not specifically in my lease they wont do anything about it...

Unfortunately there are only 3 units in the building, and they are all occupied. I will move if I have to, but I just moved here four months ago. And I was planning on going back to school which means I might have to move then. I don't want to do it... but I will if it means I can get away from this. 

For people who don't smoke the smell is extremely offensive. And it's making me sick. My landlords have just been one issue after another and its exhausting.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Aug 24, 2010)

Contact the landlord and tenant board. The law office that I work for does some work with the L&T. Here is a site that might help you http://www.ltb.gov.on.ca/en/STEL02_111281.html

you might be able to get away with filling out a T2 if not then you will need to fill out a T6. I know that here in Hamilton they are very helpful so hopefully in Toronto they are the same. 

Best of luck


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh wow! thank you!


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Aug 24, 2010)

No problem. I would go in and talk to them. I don't specifically work with the department that deals with L&T so I do not know the exact procedure for when there is a maintenance/air quality issue but they should have someone on duty who can answer your questions!

But I would take at least a filled out form (you can read the info about each form on the site) so that they see that you have at least made an effort!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 24, 2010)

Great! They promised to have someone come in today. But of course, no one showed. And of course, the smell is gone today. I know the landlord is buddies with the guys downstairs. He also asked me if the smell was "permeating from the basement". It makes me wonder if he was aware they were smoking.


----------



## butsy (Aug 24, 2010)

my mom smokes inthe living room where butsy is also ! iHATE IT !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 25, 2010)

ew, yeah the smell drive's me nuts!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 4, 2010)

Just thought I would update. I gave a written complaint to my landlord. The tenants upstairs wouldn't stop and are now being evicted.


----------



## butsy (Sep 4, 2010)

sweet


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2010)

*Rabbit Hero wrote: *


> Just thought I would update. I gave a written complaint to my landlord. The tenants upstairs wouldn't stop and are now being evicted.


Good!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2010)

great! My mother died of throat cancer in March. We used to hate it when they came down. Finally told her "outside only" as she used to go to the garage once we told her no more in the house, so, the garage smelled horrid and it came inside anyway. Used to hate it when I was growing up, as there was no escape from the stench in the winter.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah I can definitely understand how all-consuming the smell can be to non-smokers. its all you can think about and then the health concerns drive you mad.

Apparently according to my landlord, they had someone inspect the apartment and they didn't even have to ask if someone was smoking it was so evident they where doing so.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 5, 2010)

thats sick...glad the problem got solved. but ya it is against your health and saftey and i am sure the guy had to pay for some smoke damage at least for the smell to be eradicated. 
i smoke and my bf doesnt...so i understand kinda how non smokers feel. i do not think its right to smoke inside at all though...specially so much that the smell travels. i dont think i have ever heard of that. 

get some vinegar water mix and spray the carpets and cloth anything lightly, and then sit some baking soda out. it should help soak up whatever lingering smell there is


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think that anything in my apartment was affected thank goodness. But I will keep the tip just in case! thank you!

Yeah, My dad was a smoker, and he used to smoke outside as well. Eventually after a time he started to hate the smell on other people. He always used to say he couldn't understand why people would want to go around smelling like that.


----------



## petkeeper (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats, I am so against smoking, both of my parents smoked and my father died of lung cancer. My mother before she quit and the no public smoking thing was starting to go into place, she was saying it is taking away smokers rights, and I always said smokers are taking away my right to breath clean air. Now she is a non smoker and apologizes for ever doing that and how bad it smells!! Nothing like a reformed smoker!! lol

Hope all goes well with you and your bunny!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

